# Trouble finding a Schutzhund club



## Yulie_Ana (May 19, 2021)

Hello, does anyone know of a Schutzhund club around southern West Virginia and surrounding areas? I found a couple of clubs but the websites are outdated and I haven't gotten a response to inquiries.

Thank you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t know your area but I have the same problem here. People on this forum travel as much as 5 hours to train at a good club,


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The three websites I would check are USCA, GSDCA, and DVG America.


----------



## Yulie_Ana (May 19, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> The three websites I would check are USCA, GSDCA, and DVG America.


Already did, those sites are unreliable. Plus, my dog is a Doberman and not a GSD.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Yulie_Ana said:


> Already did, those sites are unreliable. Plus, my dog is a Doberman and not a GSD.


I don’t know what you mean by unreliable. Every club I’ve seen accepts Doberman. DVG is an all dog organization. You can trial at pretty much any club . The breed and scorebook stuff start mattering at higher levels. There is the UDC, which is Doberman specific.


----------



## Yulie_Ana (May 19, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> I don’t know what you mean by unreliable. Every club I’ve seen accepts Doberman. DVG is an all dog organization. You can trial at pretty much any club . The breed and scorebook stuff start mattering at higher levels. There is the UDC, which is Doberman specific.


I am aware of that. Those websites are not comprehensive enough and only list clubs that are affiliated with them. From what I've seen the best way to find one is to search on the web or by word of mouth.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Well, you asked and were given the best advice people have for you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The websites are kept up to date. If you haven't received an answer, keep in mind these are all volunteers with jobs. If you question the accuracy, contact the organizations directly. USCA, GSDCA, DVG, AWMA, UDC, American Schutzhund clubs, PSA clubs, etc. You may get better input on the Doberman forum than a German Shepherd forum. 

Here is a map that a USCA member made a few years ago. You can plainly see that West Virginia is a black hole for USCA clubs. I doubt that has changed much. 








USCA Club Map - Google My Maps


Map of approximate locations of current Full Member USCA clubs in the US, updated Dec 2019.




www.google.com





Perhaps you need to contact clubs and ask for private trainers. You can expect to have to drive 3 hours on average to a club. That's fairly typical across the country.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

If you have social media like Facebook or Instagram it would be worth a try to reach out to a club on there. Some of us are very active with posting on social media nowadays.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

